# Snakehead Fishing in Mattawoman Creek, MD - July 16



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On July 16, 2011, I made the second snakehead fishing in Mattawoman Creek, MD. This time I was well prepared to catch snakehead. I knew the target area and two good lures. And I stuck with my game plan. I caught my first and second snakehead.

But I was not prepared to handle snakehead on a sit-on-top kayak. Snakehead was hard to contain. I felt I was handling a big fat eel. They sprang out of the net into the water. I scoop them with the net again. Once the hooks came off, it was a war. I had hard time to contain them because the fish was big and slimy and the Hobie pedal was in the way. It took me 15 minutes for the first one to have a good grip on it. Next time I am not bring the Hobie because 1) the fins of pedal drive caught a ton of weed (I am paddling in 6” – 1.5’ of water) and 2) the pedal drive was in the way when handling the snakehead. Also I will bring a towel to have a good grip on snakehead.

Snakeheads aren't pretty fish. But, they are tasty (firm white meat) as many anglers said.

I tried to put useful info about snakehead fishing (I learned) on my video fishing log:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UprN9nGMhII?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

NICE!!!

Great video as always!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice report!!!!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! Way to get em! I wish I would have found you out there because I caught nothing, not even a bass...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Wow! Way to get em! I wish I would have found you out there because I caught nothing, not even a bass...


I was looking for you. But I did not see anykayaker fishing except us. I was fishing upper stream (East) rom the ramp.

joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Way to go Joe. Thanks for the video and tips. How was the boat traffic that day? It was very crowded when we were there for the M&G two weeks ago.

My plan was to grab the fish's mouth with my lip gripper and rip its throat out with a pair of pliers. Unfortunately i did not get to test this out.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Joe,
I went about 2 miles upstream past the steel wall by the indian head rail trail. Did you make it up that far? I had a few bites, but nothing that solid. I came back in to the Mattingly launch ramp at about 10:30 am.

Mmanolis,
There were quite a few boats out there, I probably saw atleast a dozen different bassboats. Most of the people that I talked to didnt seem to be having much luck.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Shady, my main target area was a little creek on the left about a mile from the launch site. Redfish boradcasted what he saw a week ago when we (redfish and I) were in the little creekl. He was standing up and saw many fish (big bass and snakehesad). I understood what he meant- the edge.

joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I went in the little creek you are referring to for about 45 minutes in the early morning hours, I guess I should have spent some more time there... I will give it another try hopefully sometime soon.


----------

